

Data Jujitsu: The Art of Turning Data into Product by DJ Patil - jakek
http://oreilly.com/data/radarreports/data-jujitsu.csp?cmp=tw-strata-books-data-products

======
ganjianwei
DJ Patil will be giving a tech talk on Data Jujitsu at TellApart's office in
Burlingame, CA on July 25 (Wed).

More details and RSVP at <http://bigdatatellatalk.eventbrite.com/>

Here's a write up of the event:

Data Jujitsu: The Art of Turning Data into Product

Join us for an evening of networking and an interactive talk with DJ Patil -
Data Scientist in Residence at Greylock Partners and previously Head of Data
Products at LinkedIn.

DJ will discuss his just published report focused on how an entirely new
approach is required to build great data products. This includes new paradigms
of design, web development, engineering, and testing. He will share the Data
Jujitsu approach and the implications for all of us focused on Big Data.

